# ارجو الامساعدة بسرعة من العباقرة All-Wooden Wind Generator



## زيد سعد عبد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة بسرعة من العباقرة All-Wooden Wind Generator*

This page is all about a rather silly, quick project where in about 1 day I built a small wind generator using the following items, and nothing else.... 
(1) Wood 
(2) Copper wire 
(3) Surplus Neodymium magnets 
(4) Dirt 
(5) 10" piece of 3/8" steel shaft 
(6) Two bolts, but these are optional. 
...and that's all, unless we count glue, and linseed oil which I used for finishing. Initially the project started out to simply be an alternator experiment. Once I had the armature finished and a couple of the coils wound on the stator, I realized it was definitely going to be a successful one, so I decided to build it into a small wind generator. Mostly simple tools were used, although a band saw, wood lathe, and drill press came in pretty handy. 





Pictured above is one of the magnets I used. These are surplus magnets from computer hard drives, one of my favorites for alternator experiments. They are about 1.75" long, 1.4" wide, and a quarter of an inch thick. 8 of them will fit together to make a ring. *We no longer have these magnets in stock. They were surplus, they are sold out, and we can't get any more. But this design could easily be adapted to use different size or shape NdFeB magnets.* 




Above you can see the armature for the alternator. I simply laminated wood until I felt it was thick enough to hold the magnets securely. After they were glued together, I lathed the armature down to match the diameter of a ring of 8 magnets, I cut a slot so the magnets could be pressed/glued in. Epoxy is probably the best glue for this. In the center I drilled a hole and glued/pressed in the 3/8" diameter shaft. Keep in mind, this alternator has 8 poles, and the magnets must have alternating poles facing out. 




Pictured above you see the wooden pillow block bearings. I simply drilled a hole, slightly under 3/8" diameter, and then using a gas stove, heated the shaft to almost red hot, and forced it through the holes. This makes for a good tight fit, and it serves to harden the wood, and the inside of the holes has a layer of carbon, which makes for a better bearing. These bearings are from pine, certainly a harder wood would work much better! In the top of the pillow blocks I drilled a small hole so that the bearings could be oiled/greased. Once the alternator was assembled, there was no play in the shaft at all, and it turned freely. Even after several hours of hard running, the bearings are holding up well. It's interesting information, although I would certainly encourage anybody building a windmill to use steel ball bearings. I just did wooden ones for the sake of fun, and simplicity. Odds are, on a slow running machine, like a slow water wheel, wooden bearings, properly made could last for years. This is actually a high speed windmill and I should think these would wear out quickly. 




The stator, on which the coils are wound was cut from two pieces of 2" X 4" lumber. The inner diameter is 1/2" larger than that of the armature, and to the sides are thin plywood pieces with holes drilled for winding the coils. Inner diameter of the plywood pieces is only slightly larger than the diameter of the armature. This allowed for "hollow coils" into which I would have a "dirt" core to attract the magnetic field through the coils. These coils are wound with #22 AWG enameled copper wire, each coil is 100 turns. The coils are wound in opposite directions. 




I dragged a magnet around in the dirt of my driveway, so that it would attract the magnetite sand. Pictured above you can see the pile I used, with a stack of magnets demonstrating its magnetic properties. 




The dirt was mixed with epoxy, so that I had a thick paste. I simply spooned it inside the hollow space in the stator. This makes for a reasonable core, and although it does not work nearly as well as steel laminates, it's much easier. Making steel laminates is a nearly impossible task without significant time and tooling. The magnetite paste does a good job of attracting the magnetic field, and is non-conductive so eddy currents are not a problem. 





السلام عليكم
اني جديد تماما في موضوع الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ارجو منكم مساعدتي لمعرفة كيف 
1-يتم عمل الملف وكم عدد اللفات
2-المادة المستخدمة في تكوين العجينة في الصورة (5) و الصور(6) وهل هناك بدائل
3-نوع المغانط في الصورة الاولى وهل هناك بدائل

وهنا حصلت على الملف الكامل لصنعه http://www.otherpower.com/wood103.pdf
مع الشكر:56::56::56:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو.....................ومجهود رائع..
العنفة من الخشب، صحيح ، ليست استطاعتها كبيرة ، فقط 100 وات .........


----------



## alsane (14 أكتوبر 2008)

you buy the magnets from this shop
http://www.supermagnete.de/eng/index.php


----------

